

GM developing car to rival Tesla - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323981304579079492902482638.html?mod=WSJ_hpp_LEFTTopStories

======
philiphodgen
In related news, GM is starting a new division it will call Saturn, in hopes
that it can compete against Toyota and Honda.

------
lutusp
All you young scientists and engineers should pay attention to this story, in
particular this: "... all face the same problem: current electric vehicle
batteries are too expensive, and deliver too little usable driving range
compared with vehicles powered by internal combustion engines."

It is an unmet need not unlike a cheap, durable electric light bulb or an
effective mousetrap. It is an inevitable technological development, and
chances are someone alive today will meet it and become richer than Bill
Gates.

I say this to all you people starting your careers who post here saying, "What
do people want? What should I be working on?" This is what people want. This
is what you should be working on -- battery and general energy storage
technology.

